# DEF storage...???



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a few 2.5 or larger gallon jugs of DEF just to have at the house. I was wondering if they keep alright for several months or a year with no residual effect on the fluid? Anyone know?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

From what I have read it typically last one year depending on storage temperature. Just looking online seems you should try to store below 77F. 

Now here's the real problem with those store bought jugs, how long has it sat on the shelf already? I would think there would be some kind of date code, I would check before I buy. Imagine if it only has a year shelf life & you buy a jug that's been on the shelf 6 months already & then store for a year. 

I was talking about this with a friend who is a manager at a local parts store. He said the DEF he has on the shelf has been there for 10+ months with no buyers. He also said if he had a vehicle that used DEF he certainly would not buy it at the store because of how long its probably sat for.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I just noticed your from Elkorn,WI You should check local Kwik Trip stores, some of the newer ones have DEF on the pump readily available for CHEAP. Using Kwik Trip online store locator you can actually look for stores with DEF. Using your zipcode the closest one is:


Kwik Trip #462
*1164 S Pine St 
Burlington, WI 53105*
262-767-8615
Kwik Trip, Inc. - Details

DEF price appears to currently be $2.80 a gallon.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Good call. I'll check the jug dates for sure. I am the type who wants to have some on hand without running to the store at the last minute when I run out eventually. I won't go to the dealer for the free servicing most likely. I just like doing the servicing myself regarding oil changes etc...


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I drive right past the Burlington Kwik Trip everyday there on the 83 bypass. Just filled up there the other day in fact. I couldn't see where they had DEF, but you say it's there right from a pump like diesel?

OK...I'm retardrd. Just saw it on the link you provided. Wow...thanks! I assume you can put it in a fuel jug also? Have you ever used the Premium diesel? I filled up with that and wasn't sure if I was wasting $$$ or not over the regular diesel.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The ones I have seen it at were on a separate hose at the diesel pump. However this was not the diesel pump over with the gas pumps, this was on the separate diesel island more intended for trucks(though anyone can use them). 

The station has to have it hiding somewhere, at least now you can take a look next time your there and see if you can find it.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yep, I know where you mean. Thanks for the heads up. If you see a black diesel with an Iowa Hawkeye front plate...it's me. Give a beep.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MOTO13 said:


> Have you ever used the Premium diesel? I filled up with that and wasn't sure if I was wasting $$$ or not over the regular diesel.


I believe it has a higher cetane number, If the price is right I would do it. 
Cetane number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Pulling out the noob card! What's DEF....


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Pulling out the noob card! What's DEF....


Diesel exhaust fluid, required to run a cruze diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Went to the service station to fill up the other day and they have put a diesel pump on every island, guess diesel is really catching on in Australia.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I believe it has a higher cetane number, If the price is right I would do it.
> Cetane number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yeah it was 92 (cetane #). It was Kwik Trip Gold diesel. They said it was better. I'm dumb enough to believe them so I filled up. It was like $.05/gal more I think. For 14 gals it was like $.70 more. Supposed to keep things cleaner etc...


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> I am thinking of buying a few 2.5 or larger gallon jugs of DEF just to have at the house. I was wondering if they keep alright for several months or a year with no residual effect on the fluid? Anyone know?


It's so readily available and last so long in the vehicle why bother?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

KpaxFAQ said:


> It's so readily available and last so long in the vehicle why bother?


That's what I was trying to get at also. With as long as it lasts in the cruze and a low shelf life(1 year) I don't think buying a jug makes much sense. Especially when you can get it locally at the pump 24/7 & 365 days a year. Not everyone has that option or if they do they don't realize it.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I had no idea it was pump available. Yeah, at $2.89/gal, I won't be jugging it ever. This is why this site is so good. I would never had any idea it was that readily available. Kudos to Spacedout...thanks.:goodjob:


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> I had no idea it was pump available. Yeah, at $2.89/gal, I won't be jugging it ever. This is why this site is so good. I would never had any idea it was that readily available. Kudos to Spacedout...thanks.:goodjob:



Amen brother, I have it on pump 5 miles away. Im at 31% remaining after 10,000 miles and plan to run it quite low then fill so it's all fresh


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

This diesel stuff just gets better and better. DEF available at the pump...awsome. Hopefully it's full service cause as good as this is, I'll be damned if I am going to get my hands dirty. :sarcasm:


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

some truckstops around here have them right at the pump.


----------

